# Looking for advice - Smoking Caprito(Goat)



## waysideranch (Apr 18, 2008)

Has anyone smoke a goat whole or any other way.  How did you hold the moisture?  Is method same as beef??

Thanks


----------



## master_dman (Apr 18, 2008)

Maybe think of it as smoking a whole pig.. there were a few threads about that just a few days ago.. look in the Pork threads.


----------



## richtee (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, I lit one's tail on fire once... it smoked well!  <Just kidding>. I got no clue... but someone here will. Stop into Roll Call forum and intro yourself, folks are more responsive to a new member of the family after introductions  :{).


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 18, 2008)

Good heavens there's a new one!  Ain't never smoked no goat!  I'm guessin ya would do it like venison, cause it's gonna loose it's skin and just be meat unlike a whole pig.  So maybe check out the wild game section and see if anything there looks like a match.  Good luck, yer gonna need it!


----------



## goat (Apr 19, 2008)

I have probably cooked about as much goat as anyone.  I have fed goat to several hundred people numerous times.  Some of them were important, or at least thought they were.  I have cooked it several different ways.  I will be cooking about 6 next weekend along with a case of briskets for a wedding party.  I moisten it with Worcestershire, season it with a seasoning that I mix and cook it about 225*.  Sometimes I cook it for a few hours and then foil for a few more.  I have cooked goat on everything from an army cot, to buried underground, to a $25,000 Ol Hickory.  If I choose to baste it, I use oil, lemon juice, and beer.  

Try bbq meatballs from goat for 400, or goatburger steaks and brown gravy for 100.  Goat kabobs for 300.  Fried goat for 100+.  Picadillo with goat for 350.  I have cooked some goat.

If I can help, just ask and I will try to guide you along.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 19, 2008)

So you're sayin' you know a little about cookin' goat, Goat?

LOLOL

sry...couldn't resist....heh


L8r,
Eric


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Tex-hunter


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey Wayside. Welcome to the forum. I had the pleasure of chattin with you last night. You have found the best smokin forum on the net. Alot of great people here with alot of info.

As far as the goat goes, sorry I cannot help ya with this.
Andy.


----------

